# Great news shared with everyone



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great story! Love to hear follow-ups - thanks!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So happy to hear that you are helping out with GRAPE! What a GReat buch of folks they are! I did a couple of home visits for them last year here in NJ. It's always nice to hear good follow ups!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is a nice story. So glad when there's a happy ending. You guys do good work.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Archie got a great home and also that you enjoy helping GRAPE. It is a good feeling. 
I hope the foster home situation works out. There are never enough homes for the rescues.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> Grape is the rescue that rob and i work for. .


 
Work for? You get paid, wow I need to talk to someone about this.......LOL  :wave:

That was a good story about Archie (Nittany). 

I hope all goes well at your home visit for the potential foster home........:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how exciting to be able to devote more time to something you care so much about!

loved the story! that's one thing i miss out on doing the home visits - we don't always know if the folks have gotten the dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MaineGirl*

MaineGirl:

Thank you for all you do to save dogs and find them a home-You, Too, Rob!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a beautiful story.! Thank you for helping animals find there forever home.


----------

